# As seen on TV



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

My Better 9/10ths was watching an episode of Farmhouse Rules on Food Network a few days ago and called me in to the living room to show me a shot of the shows host, Nancy Fuller, using an antique garlic masher. She, of course, asked me if it was something I could make, and, naturally, I said yes. 

Started off with a couple of pieces of bocote. One for the handle and one for the business end of this thing.


















Some turning time...


















Some glue up (yes, I used the lathe as a clamp. Seemed like my best option!) 









Also used the lathe for most of the finish (wipe on poly for most of it and salad bowl bees wax for the business end).









And the finished (no pun intended) product.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Just need a stout bowl for mortar and pestle work with more than just garlic.

Nice looking kitchen gadget.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that's got to be the nicest looking garlic smasher ever!


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Quickstep said:


> Wow, that's got to be the nicest looking garlic smasher ever!


I agree. And .... if you order in the next 15 minutes, we'll double your order and give you a FREE ShamWow.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I cannot open pics, what prog is being used?
johnep


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

Pictures are not displayed at all on the forums.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Rodrat said:


> Pictures are not displayed at all on the forums.


Only if you use Photobucket, they have been down for a while.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't see a picture. Doesn't matter as I can't open links anyway.


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

Pictures are up now. Looks really great actually. I like it a lot. The chef in me approves.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks great although I've always just used the handle of a chefs knife and quite often the blade to smash garlic. I went to two different culinary schools in my younger days and the handle always was the first choice. However your masher looks to be very useful for a much wider variety of tasks. Yup, a pestal would be a nice touch for mashing more than garlic..


----------



## meserj (Dec 9, 2016)

Great job  I like it !


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Saw the garlic masher. That is a fancy kitchen tool!
SWMBO buys minced garlic in a jar. She has been cooking for a lot of years. She can't understand why, on some shows, they grate cheese. Buy it in a bag and use it right away. Saves time and knuckles.


----------

